# Mesa, AZ Archery Ranges



## Cryptic (Feb 14, 2006)

I did a quick Internet search - maybe they will help a bit:

http://www.azarchery.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=AZClubs&file=index

http://www.thearcher.com/clubs/listClubs.cfm?place=Arizona&map=world


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Leighton,

You have three basic choises here. Papago is the one oriented toward target (NAA/FITA) shooting. South of Tempe, in Chandler, is Archery Headquarters. They have a 30 yard indoor range and have a Vegas style league in the evenings. Both of these support JOAD programs. Then there is Usery Mountain Park (my home range) which is run by the county Parks & Recreation dept. It has two 28 target field ranges, a square range with bales from 15 to 100 yards and sometimes a 3D set up when the thoughtful public hasn't stolen the animal targets.

If you're willing to drive some there's also Straight n Arrow, an indoor range in Phoenix, and Ben Avery which does Fita, field and rubber deer stuff.

Welcome to the desert and remember...except for the monsoon season (which just started) it's a dry heat! (smiley face goes here) You're going to love Fall, Winter and Spring.

Dave


----------



## sundevilarchery (May 27, 2005)

Leighton said:


> Any archery ranges in Mesa or is Papago Park the closest one? I'm not entirely sure of my where exactly in Mesa I'm moving to, but I think its about 7 miles east of tempe's limits. Or so. Also, since I'm starting this thread, what JOAD clubs are there and when do they meet?
> 
> Also wondering what the ranges are like. If the bails are staggered or if everyone shoots the same distance.



There is also an indoor range in Mesa somewhere, but I have never been there since the Archery HQ and Straight-n-Arrow folks have been so great to the ASU team. (We must support our supporters!)

Then, of course, you and Anson are welcome to join us at ASU whenever possible.


----------



## DesertDiesel (Mar 7, 2004)

Dave,

What part of Mesa do you live in? I'm in East Mesa. I shoot at Usery as well, mostly to practice up for the archery hunts.


----------



## rjjacob (Sep 6, 2005)

*mesa archery ranges*

Usermoutain archery has a range where the az gold cup is held each year its east of mesa


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

DD,

I'm in South/central Mesa. I shoot field out there and put on a 28 target fun shoot (NFAA field) the third Sunday of each month. Come out and give field a try!

Dave


----------



## restrung (Jun 24, 2006)

*Mesa ranges*

Doesn't Bear Mountain on Southern have an indoor range?


----------



## sundevilarchery (May 27, 2005)

restrung said:


> Doesn't Bear Mountain on Southern have an indoor range?



Yes, that's the shop in Mesa that I'm thinking of.


----------



## sundevilarchery (May 27, 2005)

rjjacob said:


> Usermoutain archery has a range where the az gold cup is held each year its east of mesa



What is the AZ Gold Cup? I haven't heard of that tournament.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Last time I was in Bear Mountain most of their indoor range was taken up as a storeroom. Then too, no one would talk to me so it didn't matter much.

Maybe I caught them on a bad day (again) but they have lost any buisness from me.

Dave


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

*Bear Mountain Sport - Mesa Targeteers JOAD*

Bear Mountain Sports, www.bearmountainsports.com 
is home to the Mesa Targeteers Tuesday night program http://www.azjoad.com/main/joad_mesa_targeteers.htm 
The range is about 10yds or 15 yds, perfect for JOADs. 
The ceiling is just high enough for JOADs too.


----------



## Apollo (Mar 21, 2005)

Archery HQ in Chandler covers a lot of people. The four bales are on wheels so u can move them to whatever distance u want up to 30 yards. Papago is a good FITA range for practicing, but its no where as large as Ben Avery. Currently Chandler is thinking of putting in an outdoor range.

http://www.azarchery.com/modules.ph...e=article&sid=187&mode=thread&order=0&thold=0

Looks like most Arizonan's have given u the useful information, so u should enjoy AZ archery when u get here


----------



## Artemis (Feb 15, 2005)

There's one more tiny little secret place to practice in the neighborhood and that's Waterdog Willie's on Baseline and McClintock (Tempe/Mesa border). Just a couple of lanes and a DART system. More of a fishin'/huntin' store, but nice folks in any case...

As mentioned before, you'll be in the JOAD zone of the Mesa Targeteers, meeting Tuesday nights at Bear Mountain in Mesa and Saturday mornings at Archery HQ in Chandler. 

Welcome Leighton!


----------



## sundevilarchery (May 27, 2005)

Artemis said:


> There's one more tiny little secret place to practice in the neighborhood and that's Waterdog Willie's on Baseline and McClintock (Tempe/Mesa border). Just a couple of lanes and a DART system. More of a fishin'/huntin' store, but nice folks in any case...
> 
> As mentioned before, you'll be in the JOAD zone of the Mesa Targeteers, meeting Tuesday nights at Bear Mountain in Mesa and Saturday mornings at Archery HQ in Chandler.
> 
> Welcome Leighton!



I read an article that Waterdog's might close at the end of June when the lease ran out. I had no idea it was SOOO close to campus. Now that I know, it would be a darn shame. Wish I had known about the place sooner... or, hope the owner decides to ride it out.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

*Competition*

With all this practice in Mesa, you all should be getting ready for the Arizona Duel in the Desert Trials, Sept 30/Oct 1 or there abouts.
The team selected by the AZ Trials will compete agianst all of California.
Info will be posted on www.azarchery.com


----------

